# Spam on MK1



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

User ID zlhuang11

:-*


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Spreading all over the forums :x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

It's been taken care of :wink:

If he or anyone else tries to spam the forum again then please let either myself or another mod know. Just look to see what mods are online at the time


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> It's been taken care of :wink:
> 
> If he or anyone else tries to spam the forum again then please let either myself or another mod know. Just look to see what mods are online at the time


Durrrrr, remembered for next time!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> It's been taken care of :wink:
> 
> If he or anyone else tries to spam the forum again then please let either myself or another mod know. Just look to see what mods are online at the time


Heeee's Baaaack :roll:

Edit - Persistent little blighter isn't he :evil:

He's back again - depsite the posts being removed earlier. Is ther no way to block him :?


----------

